# Cassava Yams ??



## Cutler101

Has anyone eaten Cassava yams and got pregnant with twins ?? the yam is really suppose to help you ovulate . which i was going to eat it for but then read it can result in having twins . Has anyone eaten it and got pregnant with twins ??


----------



## lizziedripping

I'd heard this too hun, tho not read here of anyone eating yams and conceiving twins - sorry xx


----------



## Cutler101

i already have twin daughters . i was just trying to see if it really makes you have twins cause if it does then i dont want to take it loll just heard it makes you ovulate and i want to make sure im ovulating .


----------



## Eternal

It's high odds for multiples again if you naturally conceived them before, frats anyway, I took maca which I thinker upped my chances.


----------



## Cutler101

what is maca ??


----------



## henrysmumkaz

lol i think if it resulted in twins then a hell of a lot of people would be going yam crazy. sounds like a load of rubbish to me.

you can see if you're ovulating by using ovulation predictor kits.


----------



## Cabbage

Cutler, are you African American? If so, you have an even higher chance of having twins!!:haha:

https://www.whattoexpect.com/preconception/ask-heidi/twins.aspx#

How old are your twins and are they Frats?


----------



## Cutler101

im mixed but i do have black in me . yes their fraternal & three years old .


----------



## Cutler101

It's not rubbish my step dad is from Africa & it's true that over there the cassava yam makes you have twins ! & i know when i ovulate trying to MAKE sure that i do which is what that cassava yam is suppose to do help you ovulate . ive been off depo for a year now & been ttc for 6mnts with no luck so im trying to help make sure i ovulate .


henrysmumkaz said:


> lol i think if it resulted in twins then a hell of a lot of people would be going yam crazy. sounds like a load of rubbish to me.
> 
> you can see if you're ovulating by using ovulation predictor kits.


----------



## Cutler101

Please stop thinking im trying to have twins again loll im not i already have twin daughters im just trying to help make sure i ovulate . you can still get a positive on a ovulation & NOT release a egg since this yam is suppose to make you release to i thought it could help in some way .


----------



## Cabbage

I heard about the yam connection and some people thought that is why African women have a higher rate of multiple births as those yams are popular in their diet there. 

I don't know if it's proven fact or not, but I definitely have heard of it. 

The depo is a bit of a nightmare, have you actually ovulated since coming off it, do you know? You could start eating those yams but you don't want to start releasing more than one egg :baby::baby:


----------



## Eternal

I believe it's fairly similar to yam, it's a potato, South America I thinking orgingates 


Support proper hormonal balance in both men and women*
Encourage a healthy libido in both men and women*
Support normal egg health*
Promote normal sperm health*
Support normal FSH levels*
Encourages normal endometrium health*
May be beneficial in preparation for IVF*

That's what the website says. 

I took that with a few other things and bam, twins lol.


----------



## Cutler101

see thats the thing idk if i have been ovulating . ive only used ovulation testes once the whole 6mnts of ttc loll and i did get my smiley faces on the digi but i was looking at it as in if i didnt ovulate then it could boost up my chances to ovulate . i found the yam so i might start eating it today


Cabbage said:


> I heard about the yam connection and some people thought that is why African women have a higher rate of multiple births as those yams are popular in their diet there.
> 
> I don't know if it's proven fact or not, but I definitely have heard of it.
> 
> The depo is a bit of a nightmare, have you actually ovulated since coming off it, do you know? You could start eating those yams but you don't want to start releasing more than one egg :baby::baby:


----------



## Cutler101

oh wow is that what the yam/potato suppose to do ?? & you took the yucca/cassava and got pregnant ??


Eternal said:


> I believe it's fairly similar to yam, it's a potato, South America I thinking orgingates
> 
> 
> Support proper hormonal balance in both men and women*
> Encourage a healthy libido in both men and women*
> Support normal egg health*
> Promote normal sperm health*
> Support normal FSH levels*
> Encourages normal endometrium health*
> May be beneficial in preparation for IVF*
> 
> That's what the website says.
> 
> I took that with a few other things and bam, twins lol.


----------



## Cutler101

& another thing how did you eat it ?? i found the yucca yam today and brought four and going to eat it everyday till either my cycle comes or till i get a BFP .


Eternal said:


> I believe it's fairly similar to yam, it's a potato, South America I thinking orgingates
> 
> 
> Support proper hormonal balance in both men and women*
> Encourage a healthy libido in both men and women*
> Support normal egg health*
> Promote normal sperm health*
> Support normal FSH levels*
> Encourages normal endometrium health*
> May be beneficial in preparation for IVF*
> 
> That's what the website says.
> 
> I took that with a few other things and bam, twins lol.


----------



## Cutler101

I just got my cassava pills in the mail today so im taking those now , eating the yucca still, drinking more milk and taking extra folic acid and Lydia Pinkham so i hope this all helps . fingers crossed !


----------

